# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Câu chuyện về những cánh cổng ở Huế

## yeuhanoi

Mỗi lần về Huế, tôi có thói quen và cũng là sở thích chạy lòng vòng để ngắm lại những dấu tích của thời gian. Giữa phố phường đường sá đông đúc hiện đại, lòng sẽ thấy dịu lại, trầm lắng khi bắt gặp đây đó những ngôi nhà, cánh cổng cổ xưa.

Tìm hiểu kỹ, thật thú vị khi biết rằng mỗi cánh cổng đều có một lịch sử, công năng riêng trong quá khứ chứ không chỉ đơn thuần chỉ là nơi để người ta ra vào, qua lại.

*Ngọ Môn*
Ngọ Môn, cổng chính của Đại Nội, là một công trình kiến trúc tiêu biểu của Hoàng thành triều Nguyễn. Ngày xưa cổng này thường đóng chặt quanh năm, chỉ được mở khi vua ra vào Hoàng thành có đoàn ngự đạo đi theo và trong những dịp tiếp kiến các sứ ngoại quốc quan trọng trong hoàng cung...
Vào cổng này, không phải ai muốn đi lối nào cũng được, bắt buộc phải theo quy tắc cửa ở giữa chỉ duy nhất vua được đi, các quan văn võ chia nhau đi theo hai đường tả hữu phía bên hông.



Cổng Ngọ môn với lầu Ngũ Phụng phía trên, trước đây cổng chỉ mở vào các dịp đặc biệt trong năm
.

*Cổng Hòa Bình*
Đây là lối cổng sau của Đại Nội, là nơi để vua xuất cung khi có việc riêng. Để tạo thuận lợi, và giữ cho việc xuất cung được kín đáo, cổng nằm ngay sát thư phòng làm việc của vua.



 Cổng Hòa Bình, dành cho vua xuất cung trong những dịp bình thường. Lối giữa chỉ dành cho vua, phía tả hữu là dành cho các quan văn võ và lính tráng.


*Cổng Hiển Nhơn và Chương Đức*
Đại Nội chỉ dành cho nhà vua và hoàng thất ở, nên để tiện cho công việc vào ra thiết triều, các vương, tướng, đại quan cùng gia thất đều sống tập trung tại Kim Long, cách Đại Nội khoảng 3km về hướng tây. Hàng ngày vào triều, các quan cũng đi theo quy tắc bất di bất dịch là nam giới đi lối cổng Hiển Nhơn phía tả, còn nữ thì đi lối cổng Chương Đức phía hữu, tuyệt đối không được vi phạm quy tắc này.
Cũng bởi thế nên tới nay làng Kim Long vẫn còn lưu giữ được nhiều phủ đệ với những nhà rường nhà cột và các nhà vườn cổ, đó là những gì còn sót lại của các gia đình vương tôn quý tộc. Các cánh cổng hầu như còn giữ nguyên được kiến trúc hình hài, dẫu một số theo thời gian cũng đã hư hỏng phần nào, nhưng vẫn là minh chứng cho một quá khứ chưa xa lắm.




Cổng Hiển Nhơn phía tả, chỉ dành cho các quan và binh lính mỗi khi có việc ra vào triều đình. Có một cổng tương tự như thế này là cổng Chương Đức ở phía hữu, dành cho các mệnh phụ và nữ hầu đi riêng. Cổng này cũng hư hỏng ít nhiều và mới được phục chế theo nguyên mẫu.

*Các cổng khác ở Thành nội*
Thành nội Huế cũng được kiến tạo bởi 4 cửa, được người xưa đặt tên theo phương vị đối xứng nhau từng đôi một, trong đó mặt nam gồm 4 cổng: Thể Nhơn, Quảng Đức, Chính nam, đông nam; mặt bắc gồm 2 cổng: Chính bắc, tây bắc; mặt đông gồm 2 cổng: Chính đông, đông bắc; mặt tây gồm 2 cổng: Chính tây, tây nam.
Ngoài ra cố đô còn có một cổng thông với Trấn Bình Đài ở góc đông bắc của kinh thành (thành Mang Cá) có tên là Trấn Bình. Các cổng này hầu như được xây dựng từ gạch vồ, đá vôi và mật mía nên bền chắc theo thời gian. Tiếc là do chiến tranh và thiên tai tàn phá nên nhiều cổng bị hư hại nặng, phải phục chế lại nên hiện nay nét rêu phong cổ kính cũng nhạt phai nhiều.






Một số hình ảnh về các cổng cổ còn sót lại tại làng Kim Long, nơi tập trung các vương phủ xưa.


Phủ nội vụ trong Đại Nội 


Đồn Mang Cá ngày nay.

*Để đi đến điểm này  bạn có thể tham khảo* tour du lịch huế 1 ngày - tour du lich hue 1 ngay
*Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại* tour du lịch huế - tour du lich hue_
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Huế click vào_ _du lịch Huế__ - du lich hue_

----------

